# Xampp und Perl



## Trancefreak (16. Februar 2006)

Moin
Habe eine Problem mit meinem Xampp
Und zwar wollte ich mal ein paar Perl Scripte ausprobieren und musste jedoch feststellen dass Perl gar nicht funktioniert Cgi jedoch schon.
Habe mir auch schon extra Active Perl heruntergeladen und installiert auch mit der Sheebang Zeile versucht jedoch kein erfolg sobald ich das Perl script *.pl* öffnen will im browser will er diese herunterladen wodran kann dies liegen?
In der Httpd conf konnte ich leider nichts finden were bei hilfe dankbar!
Liebe Grüsse Patrick


----------



## Neurodeamon (17. Februar 2006)

> In der httpd.conf konnte ich leider nichts finden wäre bei hilfe dankbar!


Das Problem ist warscheinlich auch ein fehlender *»AddHandler«* Eintrag für .pl Dateien 

Beispiel:
[apache]AddHandler perl-script .pl[/apache]

Das steht alles in der Apache Dokumentation (ich hoffe der Begriff »AddHandler« hilft Dir beim Suchen weiter!


----------



## Trancefreak (18. Februar 2006)

Moin
Den Addhandler habe ich bereits gesetzt in der httpd conf und der von xampp jedoch will er die perl scripte weiterhin herunterladen und nicht normal öffnen!
gruss patrick


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. Februar 2006)

Schau mal bitte nach ob Du vielleicht die falsche httpd.conf erwischt hast. Soweit ich weiß ist die bei Xampp mehrfach vorhanden. Aber nur die eine wird geladen.


```
AddHandler cgi-script .cgi .pl
```
Die Zeile sollte reichen, sofern das Modul mod_perl geladen ist oder statt dessen ein vollwertiges Perl installiert ist.

Der Server muß nach Änderungen in der httpd.conf natürlich neu gestartet werden!

Wenn der Server Perl-Dateien zum herunterladen anbietet weiß der Apache schlicht nicht was er damit anfangen soll, und das liegt zu 99% daran das der AddHandler nicht korrekt gesetzt ist.


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

XAMPP kann doch schon von Haus aus *.cgi und *.pl verarbeiten..... es sei denn Du hast XAMPP Lite.
Beim "grossen" XAMPP sind auch Beispieldateien (*.cgi und *.pl) im cgi-bin Verzeichnis drinne.
An Hand dieser Beispieldateien kannst Du auch sehen ob Du die Shebang-Zeile wirklich richtig hast.

@Neuro, es gibt zwar auch eine httpd4.conf und httpd5.conf (haben etwas mit dem PHP Switcher zu tun), aber nur eine httpd.conf.
Du hast das jetzt sicherlich mit der php.ini verwechselt..... denn die gibt es gleich 3 mal. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

